# Painting your bows



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone ever painted over their bows? Im looking at painting a bow for my girlfriend pink/black.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Would consider finding someone to powercoat it maybe. Probably would give a much better and more resilient finish. Just a thought.


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Mar 10, 2004)

I painted my allegaince this past summer. Just used paint in a rattle can, and an etching primer on the stripped alluminum pieces (take a lot more time prepping than painting). i did lots of light.... light coats, then a clear coat in a can too. The clear coat was really sensitive to humidity though, it would be cloudy if it was too humid. It turned out REALLY good, but it was not as durable as a powdercoat or dipped finish. I spent a fair amount of time (didnt use the right stripper) but i only had about 25 bucks into it... that and the satisfaction of doing it myself... i'd would and probably will do it again.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

It is very gratifying painting your own bow, just be sure to be safe, and take your time on the prep work (sanding, oil removal, masking). Funny thing is most maufacturers charge $50-$100 for flat black. But, nothing like doing it yourself!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

sharpie


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I had mine done by a friend with a colour change paint and it turned out great (pay back) the only thing I was worried about was he painted the limbs and when I used the pro pod it scuffed the limbs a bit other then that the paint has held up very well


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Heres an '05 Old Glory i did in "truck bed liner". Like others have said, take your time to prep bow. Self etching primer for sure. Dang, i miss that bow.


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

i painted my son's bow with auto paint.i went to auto paint store and they can load any color into a spray can with hardner.It's held up great so far(2 years) with a 9yr old beating it up.I used the gel paint remover to strip off old finish to bare metal.Alcahol to clean it up.Make sure to use Etching primer...also sold in spray can.Total price was around 35.00 for both.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

what is a good self Etching primer?? and where can you get it?


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

Rustoleum makes a self etching primer in a rattle can...it may not be in the spray paint section of most department stores, but can be found in the automotive section by the body filler etc.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

B.Hunter said:


> Heres an '05 Old Glory i did in "truck bed liner". Like others have said, take your time to prep bow. Self etching primer for sure. Dang, i miss that bow.


I just spent a week working every night working on painting some limbs. Four or five coats of plastic primer with sanding between coats, and four or five coats of black satin plastic auto paint with sanding between every coat except the last. Came out very well and is a satin black to match my powder coated riser.

Then, I got Rustolem Truck Bed Liner (black). Stripped the limbs, sanded lightly and put one coat of plastic primer on it - no sanding. Then following the instructions on the can, put two coats of the Truck Bed Liner, waiting a couple of minutes between coats. It came out fantastic! Kind of like Invelvet Bowtech finish. Has just enought of a uneven finish to resist finger prints and cover any flaws in the limb. More durable than the four coats of paint. There was a small run so I sanded it after it dried. With the paint, even a few strokes with very fine wet/dry sandpaper cut through the paint. With the truck bed liner, I had to really sand a while to get the small run out. 

In summary, looks better, takes way less time, much more durable. Next time, I am going to paint my riser with it instead of powder coating. DO NOT use under coating, it is lumpy and does not work. The truck liner dries very smooth with just enough texture to look good. I got mine at Auto Zone for about $8 and it should easily do a bow.

A word of caution. This stuff comes out under much more pressure than spray paint. So keep the can at least 12" away from the bow. Do two light coats and let dry a day. You can do two more if you like. If it runs, you can sand it out and repaint.

Your bow looks great and inspires me to follow through doing a riser also. I did a B Stinger stab that had the finish all scratched up and it came out better to me than the original finish.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I did my 2 Shadowcats, they turned out quite well I have to admit.
Don.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool stuff!


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Painted a couple, here is a Oneida Discovery I did.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Had my cousin who works at an auto repair shop paint mine. He said he did a little sanding and used a high end primer and this is what I got back....


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

wsbark01 said:


> Had my cousin who works at an auto repair shop paint mine. He said he did a little sanding and used a high end primer and this is what I got back....


is that a bow stand?


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

HardWood said:


> is that a bow stand?


Its called a By-pod or Pro-Pod.. Depends on who you talk to


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

hotrodderscott said:


> Painted a couple, here is a Oneida Discovery I did.


Looks good Scott
Gotta love swirling.
Don.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

hotrodderscott said:


> Painted a couple, here is a Oneida Discovery I did.


Looks great Scott :thumbs_up


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

I've considered using DuraCoat firearm finish on my riser. I know it If it will work on a pistol slide or ar15 receiver it will be durable enough for a bow riser. They have a bunch of colors too.


----------



## Big_Bear26 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just re did one My Aero-Force short draw. We used Cerakote. Did every piece in it quiver too. Turned out great!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Stoo said:


> I've considered using DuraCoat firearm finish on my riser. I know it If it will work on a pistol slide or ar15 receiver it will be durable enough for a bow riser. They have a bunch of colors too.


I have had many bows done in duracoat for customers with great results. And from feedback from all who have had there bows done the duracoat finish holds up well for years even when used for bowfishing which i have been told can be hard on finsihes. 
You can see some bowfishing bows we have done in duracoat and powdercoating in this link to bows we have built for our customers at http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/showthread.php?1098-Oneida-Bow-Pics
Powdercoating is also a very good inexpensive way to refinish your bows.


----------



## bearleft (Jan 29, 2010)

*DYI bow paint*

You gotta love duracoat!


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

whe you guys use the duracoat do you use a primer? how about a clear coat finish?


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

I was thinking of blacking out my 06 Darton. I was just thinking of spraying the bedliner right over the factory camo finish. What would be the BEST for the limbs, do to the limb flex? I have used the bedliner on some of my shotguns. The stuff is tuff as nails.


----------



## rmhardy (Jul 9, 2011)

RichJ said:


> I was thinking of blacking out my 06 Darton. I was just thinking of spraying the bedliner right over the factory camo finish. What would be the BEST for the limbs, do to the limb flex? I have used the bedliner on some of my shotguns. The stuff is tuff as nails.


the bedliner works good on limbs just did some this weekend i will get pics up in a little bit


----------



## rmhardy (Jul 9, 2011)

bear attack


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

I was concerned with the paint cracking once they were put back under load when assembled. That's a long way for that bedliner to flex when dry.


----------



## rmhardy (Jul 9, 2011)

yea i was to at first I dont think many limbs bend as far or farther then the attack and I have about 200 shots on


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have my bows dipped


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

did these last year. Have heard nothing but good from the customers, was done with auto paint. (acrylic enamel ,with flex add. for the limbs) could use base/clear if you wanted alot of shine...


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

My wife is putting up a fight with me getting the new blacked out bow I want.. Guess I'll be hitting Walmart for a new can of bedliner and giving my Darton a make over.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I love creativity... if you do your own bow, just put the time into it and make it yours... prep and base are the most important... then make sure you protect it well...


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

After tearing my bow down to paint, what do I discover? A limb problem. In the middle of the inside of the lower limb (tan spot in the photo) a spot that looks like the limb is split/splintering. I just paid in feb to have the limbs replaced after a fractur in the yoke of the limb.Since the bow is a 06 i had to pay about $100 for new limbs and shipping. I called Darton, hopefully they will cover the limbs since they are less than a year old. So much for the paint job.


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

I did my bow this past summer with Duracoat. It has a hard finnish.
My bow came out great. Bows that have a magnezium (sp) riser like Hoyt bows you might want to experiment. Did find that Duracoat doesn't do so well sticking. But it might of been the day I did the bow it was a very hot. Like I say experiment.
http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk369/dave04627/Archery/newstrings002.jpg


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

Pittstate23 said:


> Anyone ever painted over their bows? Im looking at painting a bow for my girlfriend pink/black.


Ya and I wish i never did. It looked good for a few minutes...lol


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Mar 10, 2004)

RichJ said:


> After tearing my bow down to paint, what do I discover? A limb problem. In the middle of the inside of the lower limb (tan spot in the photo) a spot that looks like the limb is split/splintering. I just paid in feb to have the limbs replaced after a fractur in the yoke of the limb.Since the bow is a 06 i had to pay about $100 for new limbs and shipping. I called Darton, hopefully they will cover the limbs since they are less than a year old. So much for the paint job.


Sorry to see this... exactly the same as a limb i had last winter. I got a set of limbs from the classifieds on here... had to keep my eyes peeled for a month or so before some popped up.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a guy who powdercoats my bows for a very low price but an idea for those who are into pink for the boobies if you tell someone who is painting or powdercoating a bow of yours pink tell them its for the cause because out of gerousity many people like to support breast cancer and they will donate the painted bow.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I have powdercoated several for people and anodized a few as well. Surface prep while painting is the most important part of the process. Good luck !!


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

That is SO cool! Very nice!


----------

